# THANKS Tim (Baywatch)



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Just wanted to Thank Tim for going beyond the call of duty when he Cerakoted a revolver for me, hhe did a super job and Super Quick turnaround, Fair Price and doing extra work which cost no extra. He will be my Go-To Guy for all my coating work from now on. Thumbs Up!!!! Thanks Tim. 
Traderdan


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

That is a beautiful revolver. Makes me want to go buy something just to have Tim coat it.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

looks great, the right coat can turn a beater into a safe queen


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm taking my newly acquired Romanian TTC to him for treatment!


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

wow what a beauty


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

That turned out awesome looking. sweet gun.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

How much?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

He's running a great special until February -- $80 for a handgun.

I am looking forward to the work he is going to do on an old military Romanian TTC for me in Carbon Black!


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*safe queen?*



Pensacolaw said:


> looks great, the right coat can turn a beater into a safe queen


I don't know the meaning of Safe Queen, I believe I would shoot every gun I could ever own!! If it was safe to shoot and ammo available, I will shoot it, and enjoy it, even though my ears have been ringing since 1974 and my arms and neck ache from ritis, I still have to bust some caps when ever possible. :2guns:I just wish there were more plinking ranges. i hate paper targets!:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

that is super nice man I love the color choice.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

It seems my "Black Rifle Disease" is at it's worst right now... I will be calling upon him soon!!! Great looking Hog Leg........


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

He has one of my auto shotguns right now and I can't wait to get it back! The revolver pic just made it worse!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

MikeH said:


> He has one of my auto shotguns right now and I can't wait to get it back! The revolver pic just made it worse!


Heh... I got a sneak peek at it in his shop today. I think you are going to like the finished product! :thumbup:


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow.
I gave my daughter my remaining Dan Wesson for Christmas.
Had I known custom coating was available, I would have had it done up pretty, first.
Great job!

Joraca


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

dang! that looks BAD(in a good way)


----------

